

When the coins run out, will bitcoin collapse? - justinzollars

will the bitcoin network inevitably collapse once all of the coins have been mined with no incentive in the system to maintain the blockchain? http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitcoin.org&#x2F;bitcoin.pdf
======
t0
The transaction fees will make mining still profitable forever.

~~~
justinzollars
But doesn't a transaction fee defeat the purpose of bitcoin?

~~~
dylanhassinger
no. its an optional incentive to speed up the transfer process

------
junto
I hazard a guess that it will collapse before that point.

